
On Gun Violence - ericdanielski
https://pastebin.com/yEyL7ubS
======
justtopost
Any reliable weapon is 'Military Grade', and automatic weapons are already
banned. This tired stance is redundant and misguided. Go push politics
somewhere else.

------
smpetrey
Very well put. 100% on board with this argument for gun law reform.

